# Xite-1 dsp rack w/ bidule asio host



## chimuelo (Mar 14, 2016)

This is old and nobody uses them except folks who know the magic of the platform
and the stability/power.
Years ago it was perfect as a Celeron 200A with Gigastudio and the DSP Cards ( still around too) drove a very powerful mixing and recording enviroment.
ASIO Drivers allowed Logic Silver or Cubase VST along with old ADATs and VDATs (DSP Hard Disk Recorders) to cover large projects with ease.
Now I use the 2009 version of the old DSP Cards in a rack called the XITE-1.

Native needs grew over time as quality and development became better.
So about 3 years ago I started adding VSTi synths, and other great Native apps.

Needing total control over my stage rig I have special apps made for me so my project window only consists of a Modular Shell and a Mixer. It can use CC#s to change screenviews, but now has been downsized for faster access to ASIO Host and screenshots from Bidule if the need arises.

The Live Project consists of totally automated mixing, hardware synths like an FS1r, an HX-3 Module, Studio Electronics CODE 4, a Solaris synth and 2 x TC Fireworx hardware FX units.
Outputs to FOH, Stage Monitor and IEM sends and returns.

I cannot part with this rig even though I have tried all hardware, trying RME and Total Mix atm, but nothing routes like Scope DSP and the XITE-1 rack.
Best 3500 I ever spent.




photo hosting sites




upload image
MODULAR IV Shell opened via Screenshot/CC#




image upload no limit


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 21, 2016)

Not sure if Native apps out have total snapshot switching vis MIDI Prgm. Chng. messages but here's my favorite uses.

I needed a MIDI Filter and MIDI Patchbay with a Panic Button, my old DMX MX8 and JL Cooper are so old I can't get LCDs.
The Scope DSP SDK made these incredible devices. Cool.

The SnapShot Device recalls anything, even hardware routing like an analog switcher to a back up system can be created.

Sometimes I need a certain hardware FX unit, or hardware synth automated so I can alter and change all parameters In and out of the PC via Snapshot. Not just software but hardware, this is very useful.

Even better is the Sidechaining signals into the AI Electronic Compressor.

The BUS Page settings are recalled by pushing a button on 1 of the 4 x Scenes, each a snapshot of a BCF-2000 x 9...!!!!
But the Sidechaining is for live use, where a lead needs to be on top of comps/chords/pads, so there's a comp/chord/pad BUS, and a Lead BUS.

Very useful. As a simple Prgm.Chng. message can alter the entire routing in a project.
I can automate an entire showroom with the XITE-1, and use it's DSP FX or Hardware or both.
Someday these will be cheap. 
But they are basically an automation desk, an entire recording studio with onboard and outboard gear, a live FOH, a live IEM Monitor Mixer, an automation desk for lights.

Totally unknown product here in the States.
If Russia ever invades Germany I will go and fight just to protect the company....


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Mar 22, 2016)

That's some crazy cool stuff Chim, very interesting. I've built some complex environments in Bidule and it's a superb piece of software, and very efficient. Hell I still use a Paris to route my synths and some DSP  You've got me thinking now.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 22, 2016)

I tried replacing it with RME and outboard gear but it's just not happening.
I was routing hardware FX units into the DAW 15 years ago Scope DSP.
Native DAWs started trying this some year ago but you can't take a PCM 70 and insert it into a patch, channel, AUX or BUS.
And that's basic routing in Scope DSP.
This 3500 Dollar 1U Souncard has replaced so much hardware it's incredible.
Right now I am building a basic Hardware Modular EuroRack and the rotuing of this unit will be used for I/O, automations, even crazy modules for modulation.
You can replace that sound of hardware synth modules as far as the Filters and audio pathways, but there's sure lot of other stuff.

I should have bragged about this device back in 2009 when they released it.
But forums were full of guys wanting 300 Dollar soundcards with USB, etc.

Paris is still being used...?
That's awesome, got your investment back on that for sure.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Mar 23, 2016)

It's amazing how an old well designed piece or hardware/software integration can be useful so many years after when setup properly. Paris sits on it's own in a slave machine (WIN7 x64)and the old Ensoniq ESP2s chips can still produce some magic with my synths and route back via adat to an RME card on my main PC. It been so long and I can't remember the last time it crashed, we're talking years ago which is more than I can say for Cubase  The XITE-1 in specs is a crazy powerful piece of kit, you certainly love your tech Chim !!


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 23, 2016)

When technology adds features and stability, yes.
But most of the capabilities of this hardware are not mentioned in the manuals.
Years of sharing tips with developers and learning real time sidechain BUS swaps can't be done without an engineer, and who would think of such a device.
Snapshot device basically stamps all parameters in the entire project, and can filter while swapping hardware ports, presets on hardware FX and synths.
I can't find hardware to do this much less a 1U DSP Rack.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 19, 2016)

Here's the finished version for my VCA Performance Comp.

Any DAW can do this using a Sidechain Compressor.
But this is a real time performance solution.

Just one example.
My Hammond B3 Module has dual manuals.
One lower keyboard MIDI Ch. 2 and the Upper Manual MIDI Ch. 1.
Lower manual sounds best overdriven, but then drive up the volume of the upper manual.
Dual Slope Limiting brings up the lower Manual, but the Sidechained Upper Manual remains on top of the mix.
Before that I had to constantly swell and collapse drawbars, while using another expression pedal for Drive amounts to help replace volume CC's.

Orale.........


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 19, 2016)

Again this is an example of a way to overcome traditional thinking in a digital virtual enviroment.
We all love our brightly colored spectro analysis grapghs and meters but these concepts cannot be transferred from analog to digital.
On an analog console you actually want to clip your summed outputs for saturation needs.

Doing this digitally causes unwanted artifacts.

So mixing channels at -6db.helps keep accumulative summing at less than zero.
But how many times have you heard a -6db instrument or vocal that sounds louder than other instruments at similar levels?

Using these VCA Comp Sidechains allow -10 or a -6db channel to stay on top of the mix.
Works great putting strings or horns over the top of a Hammond B3 or even a mix of instruments.

To get that saturation like we see with Buss Compression or like Satin Saturation on a Bus, I simply add more percentage of drive.

On this VCA Compressor more drive means as the summed signals increase in decibels they get more drive.

I would love one of these in Native to use with Bidule and Cantabile.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 23, 2016)

Getting all new external and internal gear ready for this winter which requires lots of automation and extreme routing.
Great having an XITE-1 DSP Rack for that.
Recent Ferrofish A32/MADI Converter, along with the BLA ADA8200 I have flexibility like never before.

Below is a Modular IV DSP Patch.
Sends:
Stereo Mix to FOH
Stereo Mix to Spacestation Vrs. 3 Stage Monitor
Stereo Mix to IEMs.

The Spacestaion Stage Monitor gets the Brainrox BX Digital EQ w/ Mono Maker for low end.
The cabinet is for my stage mates since I use IEMs.
It's a stereo 3 way single cabinet with side firing 6" Mid, High Freq Horn, and Emminence 8" Woofer.
Using CPS Technology the cabinet can fill an entire room with stereo audio.
It's sound blooms after 8-10 feet, so it's point across the stage.
Everyone loves it and can hear it.

I have 24 sends from FOH that I can set myself for wireles JH Audio IEMs.
Bleed a little everything over the top of my Keyboard Mix.

Below is the patch and an Insert Shell holds the BX Digital 2 DSP Plug in for the Spacestation Vrs. 3.
UAD Guys are going to love BX Digital 3. I am envious, but 2 is a flawless Mastering EQ I am very pleased with.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 5, 2016)

Nice new BETA for the old Seven Woods/Ursa Major SST


----------

